# Tracing Red Flash (freisian cross chestnut)



## epeters91 (19 December 2015)

Red was sold to Kate Walker back in May 2015 by Karen Hatton. I'm his previous owner and would like to know he's ok and settled in his new home. I had red from 4 years old to 10 years old and I trust him more than any other horse I've owned. If anyone knows Red or his current owner please get in touch as I'd love to know how and where he is.
I sold him due to lack of time and because he didn't enjoy jumping or loading and I wanted to do more cross country. Red loves hacking and schooling although I have been told he's had problems with bucking in the school since leaving me. He's an amazing hack and part bred freisian. His passport name is Red Flash and its in Dutch as he originally came from Holland.

Video of him on sales livery at CNG Equine;
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6gu55Yf28UA

Last known area Mansfield


----------



## epeters91 (29 September 2016)

Still looking for this beautiful boy and hoping he's happy and safe somewhere.


----------

